# Is there a BSEL MOD for Q9450 E8400 1333mhz <  1600mhz ect... ?



## Crazyhorse (Mar 28, 2008)

I was wondering since the new Quad Core Xtreme runs at 400mhz FSB if there is a BSEL Mod for all the other Quad and Dual Cores who run the 1333mhz FSB. I ordered myself a Xeon X3350 2.66ghz but have only a Dell maschine and would like to mod it so it can run 3.2ghz not a huge gain because my Q6600 does 3ghz from 2.4ghz but that is beside the point. I know i simply could go buy a new board ect... 

But this might be interessting for me in anyway. So anybody ?


----------



## choppy (Mar 28, 2008)

is it compatible with the dell machine? i know dells are picky abt cpu's
and the othe rthing is the mobo has to allow the bsel mod, some mobo's dont iirc. i couldnt get it to work on a gigabyte 945p-ds3


----------



## Crazyhorse (Mar 28, 2008)

Well it should be compatible with the Intel Board whats in it. I mean its a G33 Chipset board. Also i m sure Dell has Bios Updates every ones in 1 year. If its not compatible I will end up building a rig for it and sell the Dell.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 28, 2008)

you can only raise, not lower them - thats the way it works.

Even if you did lower it, you'd lose a crapload of MHz off the CPU making it pointless.

as for raising current models to 400, no ones figured it out yet. Only 200-266 and 266-333 mods have been found.


----------



## Crazyhorse (Mar 29, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you can only raise, not lower them - thats the way it works.
> 
> Even if you did lower it, you'd lose a crapload of MHz off the CPU making it pointless.
> 
> as for raising current models to 400, no ones figured it out yet. Only 200-266 and 266-333 mods have been found.



Not quiet right http://www.overclockers.com/articles1527/ 

I found the mod and actually will try it as soon as I get my X3350 in.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2008)

well hey, thats good news


----------



## panchoman (Mar 30, 2008)

i doubt a dell oem board can do 1600 fsb.. but good luck man and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Crazyhorse (Mar 30, 2008)

panchoman said:


> i doubt a dell oem board can do 1600 fsb.. but good luck man and let us know how it goes.


 
I guess we find out next weekend since it takes at least until friday before i have the cpu.


----------



## DOM (Mar 30, 2008)

was it a Q6600 GO ? what are you going to do with it if it works ? and the X3350 if it doesnt ?


----------



## Crazyhorse (Mar 30, 2008)

DOM_ATI_X800XL_PCI-E said:


> was it a Q6600 GO ? what are you going to do with it if it works ? and the X3350 if it doesnt ?



I keep the penryn either way a 2.66ghz Penryn somewhat equals or is close to the 3.0ghz Kentsfield. So bottom line the Q6600 G0 will be on sale.
Edit: i m sure after bios update from 3/18/08 the Inspiron 530 should support wolfdale and penryn cpu's if it will support the Xeon that is a different question but we will find out soon.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 30, 2008)

now that i've been linked to that, i'm going to get some conductive paint and mess around myself. lots of people i know are going 775 on boards with no FSB adjustments, so it'd be a helluva boost to say, an E2160 

thanks for that link, i couldnt find anything that good when looking myself.


----------



## Luke (Mar 30, 2008)

waiting for that cpu to come in the mail so mussels can mod it for me


----------

